# Any 'young adults' from *LONDON* out there??!!



## sufferer2002 (Nov 19, 2002)

Hey, I have just been reading the posts from a couple of yrs ago about meeting up with people in the UK, i would love to meet up or talk to any of u!I am from north london, so if theres anyone out there let me know!!G x


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I am from London! South West London in fact! Will post more later.


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

hey! I'm from the outskirts of London/Kent xBe good to hear from you x


----------



## DaniB (Sep 5, 2002)

Im from the Bromley/Croydon area but Im at Uni Loughborough so Im around in London most holidays.Keep smilingDaniXXXXXX


----------

